# Sunridge Gold Corp (SGC)



## Value (Jul 31, 2015)

Any of you folks familiar with this one that currently represents a nice arbitrage opportunity?

What are you thinking of this? 

Thanks


----------



## Value (Jul 31, 2015)

Value said:


> Any of you folks familiar with this one that currently represents a nice arbitrage opportunity?
> 
> What are you thinking of this?
> 
> Thanks


I take it I'm the only one to have had participated in this on this board?


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I own it at 18 cents and I am just waiting to take the cash deal and see where it goes from there. I have traded over and above the core shares I own over the last few years to collect some dollars while I waited for something to happen.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I should add that many gold and in particular silver stocks have really performed well this year and no one on the forum except for James and myself have noticed it. I also own SSL and XGD in this sector and am still waiting to possibly put in a position into CEF.A. I have owned SLW and sold it in favour of XGD because of their deal with Glencore which is a good one but I am afraid of Glencore.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

dogcom said:


> I should add that many gold and in particular silver stocks have really performed well this year and no one on the forum except for James and myself have noticed it.


I noticed, I read the news, but that is not really what was meant by the comment was it? Lots of folks don't do gold and silver for very rational reasons. I have done just fine this year without any gold, and am quite happy to not appear any where near James on the Venn diagram of investors.

Hboy43


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

True, I should have said not cared, don't believe in it and so on. I feel we are near the end of the current system of market rigging and gold and silver are starting to reflect that for reasons I have given under the CEF.A thread. You will need real things and not just digital wealth to get through it and you in particular have land and such so you are covered but those relying on digital accounts alone could be in trouble.


----------

